# Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

According to MB on Courtside, Wallace has a suspended license and no insurance, and was pulled over for "erratic driving."

Add this to the list of Wallace's errors OFF THE COURT. :nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> According to MB on Courtside, Wallace has a suspended license and no insurance, and was pulled over for "erratic driving."
> 
> Add this to the list of Wallace's errors OFF THE COURT. :nonono:


this is so low on the list of things to complain about, or emphasize in all capital letters, it's not even funny.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Who is MB ?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> According to MB on Courtside, Wallace has a suspended license and no insurance, and was pulled over for "erratic driving."
> 
> Add this to the list of Wallace's errors OFF THE COURT. :nonono:


I believe that he was pulled over with no _proof_ of license and no _proof_ of insurance, not “no”.

There is a big difference.

Maybe this will make the front page of ESPN and the anti Wallace crusaders can circle the Wagons once again.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> this is so low on the list of things to complain about, or emphasize in all capital letters, it's not even funny.


you have no idea how big of a deal driving on a suspended is to the court system though. in VA driving on a suspended can carry up to a year in jail and some ridiculous fine. the fact he doesnt have insurance they are gonna hit him even harder. i got in more trouble for my driving on a suspended than i did for the possesion charge i got when i was in high school


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"*



> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe that he was pulled over with no _proof_ of license and no _proof_ of insurance, not “no”.
> ...


I'm just trying to quote what the guys on Courtside are saying... Nothing I say is the official word. 

blazerbraindamage - MB is Mike Barrett.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"*



> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> you have no idea how big of a deal driving on a suspended is to the court system though. in VA driving on a suspended can carry up to a year in jail and some ridiculous fine. the fact he doesnt have insurance they are gonna hit him even harder. i got in more trouble for my driving on a suspended than i did for the possesion charge i got when i was in high school


on the scale of things for professional athletes not to do as a Portland Trail Blazer, driving with no proof of insurance or a license, is very low on the PR blunder scale.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> blazerbraindamage - MB is Mike Barrett.


:grinning: Who the hell is Mike Barrett ?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerbraindamage</b>!
> 
> 
> :grinning: Who the hell is Mike Barrett ?


Oh... You'll see more of him in about 1.5 months.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"*



> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> I believe that he was pulled over with no _proof_ of license and no _proof_ of insurance, not “no”.
> 
> There is a big difference.


In neither case is this going to be a big deal, other than it's going to make Rasheed's life more of a hassle. 

Hopefully, you're right, Enigma, that Sheed has insurance and a valid license, and he just ran out of the house without them (I know I've done that). But if he's got a suspended license and no insurance, that's just _stupid_, and life will get tougher. Mostly though he'll probably be the butt of lots of locker room jokes... 

"So Rasheed, how about a ride home?"


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope he was pulled over and just forgot his proof of insurance and license. Our court system is full of all kinds of idiots who drive without a license or insurance. I got pulled over and didn't have my wallet and had to appear with proof of insurance to drop my ticket. It wasn't a big deal, except that 8 out of 10 people in there were in for driving with a suspended license, reckless driving, and no insurance. I was figuring most people would be there fro speeding, but I was very wrong. It is very scary to know how many idiots drive without insurance or a license.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Wallace Pulled Over For "Erratic Driving"*



> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> I believe that he was pulled over with no _proof_ of license and no _proof_ of insurance, not “no”.


The above was mere speculation on my part.

His license may in fact be suspended (possibly stemming from the incident that occurred late last season). 

He was pulled over with no proof of license and insurance then had his car towed (last seasons forgotten incident).

I could foresee a possible suspension of license if Wallace failed to submit proof of license and insurance after the incident.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> this is so low on the list of things to complain about, or emphasize in all capital letters, it's not even funny.


Hardly. The law requires drivers to carry proof of insurance. When your star player fails to do so, that says something about your star player. And who gets behind the wheel without having a driver's license on him? Wallace is a bonehead. This is just more evidence of what we already knew. Plus, what about the "erratic driving"? Was he high? Drunk? Speeding? Switching lanes? Cutting people off? On top of everything else that happened to Wallace last year, you'd think he'd be extra careful to be a good citizen. But that apparently doesn't even register in his brain.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Hardly. When your star player fails to carry proof of insurance when he's driving, that says something about your star player. Wallace is a bonehead. This is just more evidence of what we already knew. Plus, what about the "erratic driving"? Was he high? Drunk? Speeding? Switching lanes? Cutting people off? On top of everything else that happened to Wallace last year, you'd think he'd be extra careful to be a good citizen. But that apparently doesn't even register in his brain.


I would agree IF he was driving with a suspended license, without insurance or both. He would be very stupid to drive if either was the case. I haven't seen anything yet to tell me what happened, so I'll wait to see. I did see a new clip on ABC saying Rasheed in trouble again for the 11:00 news.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Hardly. The law requires drivers to carry proof of insurance. When your star player fails to do so, that says something about your star player. And who gets behind the wheel without having a driver's license on him? Wallace is a bonehead. This is just more evidence of what we already knew. Plus, what about the "erratic driving"? Was he high? Drunk? Speeding? Switching lanes? Cutting people off? On top of everything else that happened to Wallace last year, you'd think he'd be extra careful to be a good citizen. But that apparently doesn't even register in his brain.


if he was drunk, high, or whatever, they would have made mention of it, or at least given him a breathalizer test or another kind of drunken driver test.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I did see a new clip on ABC saying Rasheed in trouble again for the 11:00 news.


That is just the problem, isn't Peaceman? Perception? The perception that Sheed is a troublemaker, the perception that the Blazers are full of thugs and malcontents. The perception that Sheed isn't a leader...oh wait....that is a reality. 

All the Sheed lovers can spin it all they want about how it is no big deal, media is making a big deal out of something minor, but they can't ignore the fact that the media IS making a big deal about it. And why is that I wonder? Maybe, b\c this team and this player in particular have shown a PATTERN of this type of garbage conitually re-occuring.

Is this a big deal? By itself, IMO no it shouldn't be. But it is the fact that is a continuation of a pattern of misteps, by this player, by this team, that is causing this circus to continue. So, Hap while in and of itself I would agree that it is low on the "PR blunder scale", you seem to ignore the fact that there is a consistent pattern of these PR blunders (some a lot worse than others) that continues to happen, and that is what has a lot of POR fans rightfully upset.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> if he was drunk, high, or whatever, they would have made mention of it, or at least given him a breathalizer test or another kind of drunken driver test.


nothing 4 grand can't do into the pocket of the cop


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> All the Sheed lovers can spin it all they want about how it is no big deal, media is making a big deal out of something minor, but they can't ignore the fact that the media IS making a big deal about it. And why is that I wonder? Maybe, b\c this team and this player in particular have shown a PATTERN of this type of garbage conitually re-occuring.
> 
> Is this a big deal? By itself, IMO no it shouldn't be. But it is the fact that is a continuation of a pattern of misteps, by this player, by this team, that is causing this circus to continue. So, Hap while in and of itself I would agree that it is low on the "PR blunder scale", you seem to ignore the fact that there is a consistent pattern of these PR blunders (some a lot worse than others) that continues to happen, and that is what has a lot of POR fans rightfully upset.


I wouldn't say Sheed has shown a *pattern* of this sort of behavior. The incident with Damon's bright yellow school bus on I-5 was the first time I ever recollect Sheed doing something that broke the law (how did all that sort out? The driver must not have been smoking, or wouldn't that have warranted a bigger story about driving under the influence...was the pot attributed to both Damon and Sheed, or just one or the other? Were they both cited for possession?). His only other off the court incident was the verbal assault on the ref last year. These two things together do not qualify as a pattern, IMO. If you want to include his on-court issues, you can charge him with excess technicals (which includes going overboard with refs) and ???. Coming into camp out of shape, not lifting weights, and not meeting fans' expectations is frustrating to see, but they're not a series of missteps that create a 'pattern of garbage.'


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> The law requires drivers to carry proof of insurance.


This is very true however in light of the circumstances would this be the same as an average person doing so?

These requirements are set in place to ensure that people on the nations roads can be identified readily and that they hold proof of coverage (to potentially cover damages done to another’s automobile or person in the event of an accident). 

In the case of a celebrity as well known in his local area as Rasheed I question whether face recognition is not enough to establish _positive_ identification. Any doubt as to truthful identification or false representation is rendered rather obsolete (two of the top priorities of photo identification). 
_That is not saying that he should not hold ID, just that if he is found without that proper identification can still be obtained._
It is also well known in his area that he possesses the financial stability needed to cover any type of damages sustained to another (vehicle and/ or person). 
Fear that others could not be compensated in the event of an accident holds less concern with _his_ lack of an insurance policy.

Now I am by no means advocating that celebrities and/ or athletes be placed above the law however a little common sense can be utilized (in certain situations). 



> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> I did see a new clip on ABC saying Rasheed in trouble again for the 11:00 news.


Interesting how quickly this circulates to the major media outlets yet a brawl between two projected Cleveland starters is swept under the carpet.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

A brawl? I missed the daily gossip. Do tell.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> A brawl? I missed the daily gossip. Do tell.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52313&forumid=14


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> Is this a big deal? By itself, IMO no it shouldn't be. But it is the fact that is a continuation of a pattern of misteps, by this player, by this team, that is causing this circus to continue. So, Hap while in and of itself I would agree that it is low on the "PR blunder scale", you seem to ignore the fact that there is a consistent pattern of these PR blunders (some a lot worse than others) that continues to happen, and that is what has a lot of POR fans rightfully upset.


The only thing that seems sillier than Wallace driving without proper ID is that anyone outside of the police and his insurance company caring at all.

I don't think that Blazers fans should give a rip about Portland's players' driving abilities (or lack thereof). They can, of course, be concerned about whatever they want (maybe they think their shorts are too long? or they wear too much jewelry?) but it doesn't mean that fans are "rightfully upset" when Wallace has some sort of moving violation.

Ed O.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> A brawl? I missed the daily gossip. Do tell.





> If the Cavs show as much fight against opposing NBA clubs in the future as they're showing with each other now, the 2003-04 season could be pretty interesting - for something other than the presence of hyped team rookie LeBron James.
> 
> Word is during a recent practice session at Gund Arena, center Zydrunas Ilgauskas grabbed the throat of forward Darius Miles - who responded by landing a solid punch before being pulled off by other players.
> 
> Ilgauskas and Miles are among several Cavs playing in 5-on-5 workout games at Gund Arena, which usually end when one team reaches seven points. Ilgauskas and Miles were on opposing teams when they apparently began beefing.


http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1063964249319152.xml


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Do we know yet if it was driving with out his license and proof of insurance OR driving with a suspended license and no insurance? There is a big differance between the two.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> Do we know yet if it was driving with out his license and proof of insurance OR driving with a suspended license and no insurance? There is a big differance between the two.


I am unsure about the insurance but it would seem that the license was under suspension (you will probably have to wait for the official report to know for sure).


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe Wallace pulled a Woods and offered his trading card to the police officer.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree this incident isn't a big deal at all by itself but fans just get sick of hearing about off the court issues with the Blazers. Sure there might be a double standard but that is because of what has happened in the past, that has made fans sick of it and thats why it gets blown up so much.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Why do I have an opinion about this? Would I care if it was anyone other than Sheed? 

Yup. Man, he broke a law! Are some laws okay to break? Hmmm... no. People shouldn't break laws. Call me a wimp. And if you're a public figure, you should assume that everyone is going to know everything that you do, and make a big deal about everything.

It sounds like no one was hurt by this, but it was mentioned that he was "driving erratically." I sure hope it doesn't "come to light" that he was drunk. I hate to even mention that, but unsafe driving kills people. And no matter what Wallace is guilty of, I don't mind saying that I think drunk driving is completely unacceptable.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Of course people care. We're talking about it aren't we? It would be a small thing in a lot of cases, but he _knows_ he's under the microscope and this is just one more case of an athlete saying, "who cares, I'm above it" If Sheed or Damon demonstrate 1/2 of a brain anytime soon they should earn a new nick name....*Lucky!*

17 $Mil a year! Ever hear of a cab!? Driving while suspended and no insurance (one doesn't make sense without the other) is not a decision that should be overloooked.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Somebody please break the microscope. 

Portland needs a baseball team.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Yup. Man, he broke a law! Are some laws okay to break? Hmmm... no. People shouldn't break laws.


I agree with you 100%.

Now go erase all those _illegal_ mp3's on your hard drive (?).


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I don't think that Blazers fans should give a rip about Portland's players' driving abilities (or lack thereof).


Two words: Bobby Phills. Does any more really need to be said?

Dan


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Good point dkap but there appears to be quite a difference between the two though. Phills was travelling at speeds exceeding 120mph if I can remember right. I don't know the details of Sheed's infraction but it doesn't appear to be excessive speeding like that of Phill's.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SLAM</b>!
> The incident with Damon's bright yellow school bus on I-5 was the first time I ever recollect Sheed doing something that broke the law (how did all that sort out? The driver must not have been smoking, or wouldn't that have warranted a bigger story about driving under the influence...was the pot attributed to both Damon and Sheed, or just one or the other? Were they both cited for possession?).


While everyone in Damon's look at me eyesore of a vehicle was cited for pocession of the pot (reported as less then a gram) that the officer smelled, obviously at least the driver wasn't smoking as they were alloud to proceed. We can only specualte if it was either both Stoudamire and/or Wallace who was smoking in the back of the school bus.

This little thats trickled in on this latest incident sounds stupid on Wallace's part, but unless it's more sordid then first reported (ie drunk driving), it's not really worth getting riled up over IMO, and I doubt the courts or Blazers will either. Irratic driving could be caused by changing CD's (hopefully not illegally burned one's ), and as opposed to most of us non multi-millionairs, Wallace does have the finances to cover lawsuits should a mishap take place. It shows poor judgement on his part, but it's just a moving violation and barely musters a whatever...

STOMP


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Wallace Ticketed for Driving With Suspended License
> Sep 23, 2:40 AM (ET) _Email this Story
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) - Trail Blazers forward Rasheed Wallace was ticketed for driving with a suspended license and driving without insurance after he was pulled over for erratic driving.
> ...


I'm more concerned about the bold part. If he did break his agreement, then the old maryjane charge might not be dropped.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Good point dkap but there appears to be quite a difference between the two though. Phills was travelling at speeds exceeding 120mph if I can remember right. I don't know the details of Sheed's infraction but it doesn't appear to be excessive speeding like that of Phill's.


Phills was reportedly racing/playing chicken with teammate David Wesley... this seems a poor reference to Wallace's infraction (what we know of it anyways) to me.

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned about the bold part. If he did break his agreement, then the old maryjane charge might not be dropped.


That is what I'm concerned with as well. I agree that these charges are low on the radar of things to get upset about, but when we're talking about players like Sheed, Damon, etc, it's enough to get upset about. These players should be under a more scrutinized microscope. They should know that ANY infraction is going to cause more problems for the Blazers image. 

I just hope Sheed has a great year so it will be easier to sign and trade him when it's all over.. 

Scout


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

i could care less about this. We've all gotten speeding tickets etc...

who cares? why is this an issue, why does the media care?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> who cares? why is this an issue, why does the media care?


they care because they have no real stories to talk about and deadlines to fill, and we're talking about it because we have nothing better to talk about on a non-descript Tuesday in the offseason.

STOMP


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm Not So concerned About The Lack Of Insurance...*

...because he has the bucks to cover the cost of even a serious accident, but to shrug off the driving while suspended? I just don't get it. If DMV suspends your license, they are punishing you for doing something that they deem serious. It seems that Wallace doesn't accept their authority to punish him, hence he disregards the suspension, and does whatever suits him. (In this case drives suspended.)

IMO, this is just more of the same by a guy that believes he's above it all because he can 'jus play 'har. You can just dismiss this a much ado about nothing, that's your right. But...don't belittle those of us that don't let this slide without comment. Part of the reason he can act this way is because he's not held accountable for what he does.

Go Blazers


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "i could care less about this. We've all gotten speeding tickets etc... who cares? why is this an issue, why does the media care?


We must be living in different worlds, tommyboy. Personally, I've never had my license suspended, and I don't know anyone who has. I've also never been stopped by the police for driving erratically. I've also never had my car towed by the police. And I ALWAYS carry proof of insurance with me. I don't think I'm unusual in this regard. Most of the people I know are pretty aware of the rules of the road, and try to obey them.

This incident is about far more than just a simple speeding ticket. It appears that Wallace broke the law in at least 3 ways. And this after he was recently arrested for pot possession. The guy is a total moron. Either that or he's intentionally screwing up in order to get traded. Yeah, that must be it. It's all a big ploy to get him shipped out of Portland so he won't have to deal with the new, tougher management. It's got to be that, because nobody is as stupid as Wallace seems to be. Are they . . . ?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

i got pulled over 5 yrs ago for a burned out taillight and gave the cop my ID and he came back and said my license was suspended, much to my surprise. I found out I had had speeding ticket a year prior that I had allegedly not paid (I had). Evidently the court never cashed my check and sent it off to DMV to suspend my license until payment rec'd. Of course I cleared it up but I can see how this stuff happens.

Maybe I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt but in all honesty since this has happened to me I could really care less if it happened to Sheed or anyone for that matter. BFD.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I had the same sort of misprocessing of my lone speeding ticket (73 in a 65???) courtesy of the fine public servants of the state of Utah. Though I paid it off within a month and had the records to prove it, I was pursued by multiple bill collectors with tacked on late fees for almost a year after I became aware that they had their wires crossed. No matter how many times and ways I tried to right the situation, it seemed I couldn't put it behind me. I know you love to assume the worst right out of the gate TH (you've said it's more fun that way), but believe it or not, occationally there are glitches in this modern world. Maybe you just want to beat the other Wallace bashers to the punch, but I think we should let the situation unfurl a bit more before casting judgement.

I doubt that you really don't know anyone who has had their licence suspended, as it's not that rare (btw-never happened to me). It's not exactly a great conversation starter or something to boast of. While I haven't been stopped for irratic driving, I have swerved before (while reaching for something) and could have been. While I try to obey the rules of the road and generally try to drive safe, I have left my wallet behind before, which had my proof of insurance. You never have? I guess I live more in Tommyboy's world where little mistakes have occationally been made.

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "I know you love to assume the worst right out of the gate TH (you've said it's more fun that way), but believe it or not, occationally there are glitches in this modern world."


You're right, Stomp. It's all about "glitches" of the modern world. I'm sure it was just a "glitch" when Wallace got caught smoking pot with Damon. And it was just a "glitch" (perhaps in an elbow joint?) that made him throw that towel in Sabonis' face. And it's probably just a glitch in his vocal cords that makes him scream at referees. Poor guy. Glitches are the bane of his life.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> i got pulled over 5 yrs ago for a burned out taillight and gave the cop my ID and he came back and said my license was suspended, much to my surprise. I found out I had had speeding ticket a year prior that I had allegedly not paid (I had). Evidently the court never cashed my check and sent it off to DMV to suspend my license until payment rec'd. Of course I cleared it up but I can see how this stuff happens.
> 
> Maybe I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt but in all honesty since this has happened to me I could really care less if it happened to Sheed or anyone for that matter. BFD.


This happen regularly? Man and I thought our country was messed up. At least the folks at the department of transport always get everything right. Sure they take the better part of ALL FREAKIN DAY, but they get it done. They do good work.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> You're right, Stomp. It's all about "glitches" of the modern world. I'm sure it was just a "glitch" when Wallace got caught smoking pot with Damon. And it was just a "glitch" (perhaps in an elbow joint?) that made him throw that towel in Sabonis' face. And it's probably just a glitch in his vocal cords that makes him scream at referees. Poor guy. Glitches are the bane of his life.


What does this have to do with whether he had proof of insurance on him when he was pulled over? 

It seems to me to have as little to do with the situation at hand as whether he was the Blazers' best player last year.

Ed O.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

I have been pulled over twice in the past two years for 'erratic' driving on the nice long straight I-5 stretch between Corvallis and Eugene. I used to drive to Corvallis every Wednesday night to play ball, and I'd head home around 11pm or midnight. Both times I was pulled over, I was borrowing my roommate's car, which was sporty and red (always a nice target). Both times I was NOT driving erratically, and both times the officer explained I was swerving back and forth within my lane. Both times the officer checked my licence and insurance, and sent me on my way. Needless to say, I'm convinced that being pulled over for driving 'erratically' was an excuse to stop a young man in a sporty car driving late at night and smell his breath. 

Getting stopped and not having proof of insurance isn't the biggest deal either, as long as you _do_ have insurance and can show proof of it at the court. 

Rasheed wasn't arrested for possession was he? They were all just cited, right? It's a big difference. 

Also, I'd be hard pressed to name one of my friends or family who hasn't been ticketed for at least one driving infraction. Speeding, illegal U-turns, not using turn signals, etc, etc. If you wanted to be a stickler, you could ticket a ton more people for speeding on I-5. As a society, we're constantly breaking traffic laws, even the best and brightest of us (not just the morons). Just visit your local courthouse any day of the week, the place is packed!


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope the Sheed fans on this site are not saying it is OK to drive with a suspended license. I admit I don't care for Sheeds act, but this is stupid. How can a guy drive without a drivers license. Sheed, how about a limo or cab? Does he hate to follow rules that bad, that he ignores basic easy to follow laws. Well I won't get to worked up, because I'm sure these dumb incidence will continue with him and hopefully that will lead him out at the trade deadline or at the end of the season. Time to grow up Sheed, your 29 and have children.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I will personally volunteer to drive Sheed wherever he wants to go, at any hour. I'll do it for cheap, my yearly salary can be what Wallace makes for one quarter of one game (plus mileage). I have a van, so we can fit two or three of his homies in there too. No smoking, please. 

Someone hook me up with Kersey, maybe there are other Blazers that could use a personal driver. I'm white and I drive a very unhip Dodge that is difficult to drive erratically. The stereo is plenty loud.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> I will personally volunteer to drive Sheed wherever he wants to go, at any hour. I'll do it for cheap, my yearly salary can be what Wallace makes for one quarter of one game (plus mileage). I have a van, so we can fit two or three of his homies in there too. No smoking, please.
> 
> Someone hook me up with Kersey, maybe there are other Blazers that could use a personal driver. I'm white and I drive a very unhip Dodge that is difficult to drive erratically. The stereo is plenty loud.


:rofl:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Glitches are the bane of his life.


Anymore then Wallace is the bane of yours here? Over the last 2 1/2 years I've seen you posting here, I'd guess over 90% of your posts are Wallace bashes imploring fans and the franchise to turn on him. I guess we all have our callings :| 

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

And you, Stomp, have spent just as much time defending Wallace and offering up excuses for him. No matter what he does, to you it's never as bad as it seems. You minimize his behavior, justify it, explain it, rationalize it, and mock anyone who criticizes him.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Now it looks like a short stint in jail.

http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_092203_sports_wallace_car.228d4751.html

swerving in and out of traffic, wrong plates on car, but hey! He plays basketball pretty darn hard.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Some brief highlites of the article:

Trail Blazer Rasheed Wallace may have violated his plea agreement when Portland police towed his car after it was seen swerving in and out of traffic last weekend near the Rose Quarter, said a Lewis County, Wash. prosecutor. 

The traffic stop may result in Wallace serving between 24 and 48 hours in jail, said Lewis County prosecutor Jeremy Randolph. 

Under a plea agreement last spring made with Lewis County, where Wallace and fellow Blazer Damon Stoudmire were pulled over last December for possession of marijuana, the two are supposed to stay out of trouble for almost a year. 

"Basically it is a 100 percent get out of trouble provision, and he obviously hasn't been able to do that,” Randolph said.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> And you, Stomp, have spent just as much time defending Wallace and offering up excuses for him. No matter what he does, to you it's never as bad as it seems. You minimize his behavior, justify it, explain it, rationalize it, and mock anyone who criticizes him.


Sorry but thats a mischaracterization of what I post. I just don't jump to conclutions before the evidence comes all the way in, but once it does, I feel I've been evenhanded in passing out blame. Didn't I reserve judgement on the ref incident last year until it came in, and once it did, didn't I state that he probably got off light and that such behavior was unacceptable and appauling? Sure I don't make the leap of faith and assume that because he was in a car where someone was smoking that it was him when there is nothing definitively that proves that. It's the old innocent until proven guilty thing we have going here in the states. I'm suprised that with our history of going back and forth that you apparently can't recall how I have come down on him after reserving judgement until the facts came down in past incidents and make such an inaccurate statement as your last post. On the other hand, you always presume the worst, and have often alleged things that the facts just don't support. Just two weeks back you were claiming he does nothing more the minimum charity work required by the organization, when info was readily available detailing much more. You've posted this offseason about how you are sick of him getting tossed from games, when he hasn't been DQ'd on Techs in two whole seasons. 

If setting the record in line with established facts is "mocking" a poster, then I'm guilty of what you charge. But basically, I think you're obsession for bashing Wallace far exceeds defenses I put up for him. I'd be fine with trading him for talent that would improve the squad, or outright dumping him for less if the management feels his character is even close to as bad as you and some others presume. As a mere fan gathering info through the 2nd hand distortion of the media, I feel I'm in a poor positon to make that call.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

opps... 

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Okay, STOMP, so you're fair and evenhanded, and I'm not. But I find it interesting that when I posted a critique of Wallace, you responded with a personal attack on me. If I have an obsession about Wallace, you seem to have an obsession about ME. This is not the first time that you have pointed out that I'm anti-Wallace. You seem to think it's your responsibility to point out to the whole forum that I'm "out to get Wallace," as if that will convince people not to take my arguments seriously. I find this a little odd.

By the way, did you get the PM I sent you about a week ago?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> In and out of traffic, wrong plates on car, but hey! He plays basketball pretty darn hard.


Oh what a criminal.  

Residents of Portland you may now proceed to hide all women and children. A known criminal suspected of swerving in and out of traffic is loose in your community.

Beware... this suspect if feared to be unarmed (no proof of insurance) and dangerous. 

---------

Such a distraction must be exactly what the doctor ordered in order to help Lakers fans (the world over) turn their attentions away from the fact that their teams starting backcourt is being accused of *violent* crimes.

After all... accused rape and accused assault is nothing compared to the dreaded capital offence of  driving with a suspended license.


P.S. Erratic driving is the mother of all profile pullovers (right next to failure to use turn signal). Every person in Portland could be issued an erratic driving situation (at some point or another) if officials so chose.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

i was doing 90 and zigging in and out of traffic on I-5 North between Canby and Tualitan tonight. Course I didn't get pulled over....


oohhh its big news when someone gets busted for "erratic driving"....:upset:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Okay, STOMP, so you're fair and evenhanded, and I'm not. But I find it interesting that when I posted a critique of Wallace, you responded with a personal attack on me.


Hey I'm just advocating waiting on judgement until we know the facts. Many times I've seen aspects of stories reported one way initially only to be corrected days later, often with great implications. It might turn out ot be much worse then originally reported... if you recall thats how the ref incident went.

BTW, having been subjected to 6 months on the couch twice in the last 4 years because of careless drivers, if anything I'm likely to not like the details I learn as this unfolds.



> If I have an obsession about Wallace, you seem to have an obsession about ME. This is not the first time that you have pointed out that I'm anti-Wallace. You seem to think it's your responsibility to point out to the whole forum that I'm "out to get Wallace," as if that will convince people not to take my arguments seriously. I find this a little odd.


Lets just say I find your regularly expressed views on Rasheed to be extreme and worthy of confronting. The hate for him I sort of understand because my disgust for having Damon on the team. I can't wait for the great day when he's gonzo. But I understand why he's still there (finacial reasons and others) and keep my negativity on him under wraps for the most part. That you keep on the on hammering and hammering away, blaming Wallace week after week and seemingly everything is his fault... I feel your pain, but ease up on occation. It just doesn't come off as the voice of reason to me. 

I often find your posts to take the tone of not just speaking for your self, but broadly like you somehow represent the greater fanbase's view. I feel that you read into things off the court waaaay more then you should, as we barely get a peek at how these guys really are. If they are anything like the best jocks I've known in high school and college, I doubt the general public really would want to know many of them up close and personal. Basically as a Bball fan, I don't like the focus being on the off the court stuff, as I suspect that most of these guys who come into the league are arrogant jerks. Wallace is one too? Maybe? Probably... why do I care? The other thing that gets me to respond to your posts is when you get a little fast and loose with the facts or overstate things. Pretty much I'll defend any player when I get the sense thats going on from someone with an ax to grind on a guy on the team I root for. I'd defend Damon if someone came on claiming he was a poor dribbler  

Mostly I just disagree with your views and have something to say, it's never been anything more then that. 

I'll answere the PM question through PMs... tomorrow. I'm off to bed, been up since 4:30. BTW, I appologise if you've taken offense at anything I said, I just tried to answere your question... I'm pooped too so maybe this somewhat touchy subject matter wasn't said as well as it might have been.

STOMP


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Try to get this instead of wasting your time being smart. It's about his disregaurd for any and all rules!!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok, I'll admit - I started this thread to increase our post count.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Try to get this instead of wasting your time being smart. It's about his disregaurd for any and all rules!!!


Got it...

He is a Maverick... so what (?).

The stupid things that he tends to do are for the most part self-mutilating. They either hurt his image or make things tougher for him as an individual.

People are not being hurt or even placed in the path of potential harm by his actions (so pardon me if I shrug them of as nothing to get worked up about).

- Techs
- Ejections
- Having back and forth cursing matches with off duty officials
- Throwing towels
- Being caught as a passenger in a vehicle owned by a known drug lord (while his past indicates no such previous activity).
- Failure to talk to reporters
- Failure to sign autograph on vacation
- Erratic driving
- Suspended license
- No proof of insurance

That is a past indicating heavy criminal activity (there). 

All these things are consistent with his disregard for any and all rules as you claim... but (once again) so what.
It is our American right to be Mavericks if we so choose (so long as we accept the consequences in which such a life decision leads). To my knowledge Rasheed goes about paying his accumulated fines and never openly complains (not in the form of appeals or anything of that nature).

He accepts the consequences of his actions and pays the price (both financial and emotional) that it incurs. 

So once again I ponder the question:

Why should I as a fan care?
(These are not exactly crimes against humanity).


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Being a fan of this team from the first day, I care. The team has said they are going to work on their image problems, if he's on board he would make a better attempt than this.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Being a fan of this team from the first day, I care. The team has said they are going to work on their image problems, if he's on board he would make a better attempt than this.


As far as why you should care? If you don't you don't.

Maverick? More like a spoiled snot.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Maverick? More like a spoiled snot.


Most every one of these NBA players has been pampered and catered to by everyone around them from their peers to their supposive superiors for years before they hit the league. They are used to getting everything for free, women regularly stalk them in hopes of a half of a one night stand, and every fan they encounter wants to shake their hand, get an autograph, or just tell them how great they are. For most people, that sort of life would tend to go to the head.

I'm sure that there are some well rounded considerate guys in pro sports, but my feeling is that they are the vast minority. I've heard way too many stories about the supposive good guys who are actually genuine bleeps (beloved Trailblazers included), to want to spend much time getting to know them. I'd guess a true behind the scenes look at the culture of the big three US sports would be a downright shocker for the general public. Singling out Wallace for character issues seems a waste of time to me... if he's really so bad, it's managements job to cut ties when it best benefits the franchise (likely when his contract is up). 

STOMP


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Isn't that why Kersey was hired? I'll bet he cares.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

It's now Jerome's job to care, or at least to help project the image that the organization cares about all the things that the players do off the court. Obviously some fans are disgruntled and the PR for the club hasn't been positive for a while. Taking steps like hiring former fan favorites is one way of passifying those same folks and providing positive PR for reporters who need a story. I wonder how much actual counceling of the players he'll be doing this upcoming season. Of course he'll come with some first hand experience on dealing with offcourt issues as he had the incident with the underage Utah girls.

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Isn't that why Kersey was hired? I'll bet he cares.


Didn't he get hired more than a month ago? Wasn't the Q situation something that he was specifically charged with dealing with? How long does it take to check the drivers licenses of 11 guys? Seems to me Jerome is proving himself unfit for the job, unless he had already put a report on Patterson's desk listing Sheed as a guy who didn't have a license.

barfo


----------

